# mis / mettre (tout) en oeuvre



## Luis Cobo

Buenas las tengan...

Aunque lo he visto usar en muchos textos y sitios, aun no entiendo que significa "mettre en oeuvre". 

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Gracias por todo...

LuiX


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

"mettre en oeuvre" significa "poner en marcha", "poner en practica o en ejecucion"
Depende del contexto como siempre
**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Bienvenido y saludos


----------



## muriel.m

Se me olvido otro:

Tambien puede ser "hacer lo maximo, hacer lo posible"
Ejemplo: je vais tout mettre en oeuvre pour que tu réussisses ton examen
"Voy a hacer lo maximo para que apruebes tu examen"

Saludos


----------



## Luis Cobo

Gracias, de verdad, muchas gracias!


----------



## Saimi

*Nueva pregunta*​

hola!
necesito saber que significa esta frase, por favor:
La Direction saura tout mettre en oeuvre pour que votre sejour soit une reussite a un prix particulierement attractif pour la ville de Dakar.
Muchas gracias.
Saimi


----------



## Kundry

Hola, Saimi

La dirección pondrá todo su empeño en que su estancia sea un éxito a un precio especialmente (particularmente) atractivo para la ciudad de Dakar.

Saludos


----------



## Saimi

Muchas gracias Kundry. Saludos.
Saimi


----------



## mikrouli

*Nueva pregunta*​

hola,

¿cómo traduciríais "il met tout en ouvre pour tenir compte...."? es que no soy capaz de entenderlo


Gracias


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

Primero supongo que la palabra exacta es "oeuvre" 

y  "mettre tout en oeuvre" seria "poner todos los medios"
pero si das algo mas de la frase se podria buscar una expresion que se ajuste al sentido.

Saludos


----------



## Domtom

-
Hace todo lo posible para tener en cuenta

Creo que te falta el monosílabo "de":

(tenir compte de = tener en cuenta)


----------



## mikrouli

Si me parece que sí que puede significar eso, pero en el texto original (no sé si se debe a una errata) pone "ouvre" y "tenir compte", sin el "de".

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## tomsmash

*Nueva pregunta*​

comment traduiriez vous: "le système a mettre en oeuvre"


----------



## Paquita

Diverses réponses ici, ou là à adapter au contexte...


----------



## Carla Breut

Salut !
Quizá se podría traducir por "el sistema que poner en marcha".

C.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Carla Breut said:


> Quizá se podría traducir por "el sistema *que a *poner en marcha".




A falta de contexto, podría traducirse por : el sistema a aplicar.
De manera general, se habla también de "sistema de aplicación".


----------



## GURB

*El sistema que de ha de poner en práctica*


----------



## Tina.Irun

GURB said:


> *El sistema que ha de poner en práctica*


 
En este caso, me parece que habría que completar la frase:
El sistema que ha de poner en práctica es ....

_"El sistema a aplicar /de aplicación"_ era más bien para utilizar como título.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

GURB said:


> *El sistema que de ha de poner en práctica*





Iglesia said:


> En este caso, me parece que habría que completar la frase:
> El sistema que ha de poner en práctica es ....
> 
> _"El sistema a aplicar /de aplicación"_ era más bien para utilizar como título.



Hola, *Tina*:

Como, al parecer, *Gurb *se ha ido de fiesta (a menos que se haya ido a dormir), diré por él que el _lapsus teclae_ es haber escrito *de *por *se*. Su propuesta quedaría pues así:

*El sistema que se ha de poner en práctica.
*
(ahora se despierta y me chafa la defensa...)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Víctor Pérez said:


> Hola, *Tina*:
> 
> Como, al parecer, *Gurb *se ha ido de fiesta (a menos que se haya ido a dormir), diré por él que el _lapsus teclae_ es haber escrito *de *por *se*. Su propuesta quedaría pues así:
> 
> *El sistema que se ha de poner en práctica.
> *
> (ahora se despierta y me chafa la defensa...)



Buenos días, ave nocturna. ¡Ahora está mucho más claro!


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor e iglesia
¿ Qué haría sin vosotros para corregirme las faltas después de un par de copas...? de _cava_, no Víctor, de champán francés, ya veis  las consecuencias.
Felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## Aprendiz de brujo

Hola a todos.
El sistema a aplicar es la traducción más corta y, a mi entender, la más acertada.


----------



## Raúl Diaz

El sistema a poner en marcha
El sistema a poner en funcionamiento
El sistema que hay que poner a funcionar (en el sentido de obligación)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

tomsmash said:


> comment traduiriez vous: "le système *à *mettre en oeuvre"






Raúl Diaz said:


> El sistema a poner en marcha
> El sistema a poner en funcionamiento
> El sistema que hay que poner a funcionar (en el sentido de obligación)



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, *Raúl*.
Una pequeña variante aprovechando lo bueno ya dicho:
*El sistema que se ha de poner en marcha.*


----------



## Weijinia

*Nueva pregunta*​
Buenos días, Bonjour

Je voudrais traduire "mettre en ouvre", dans la phrase suivante " Il met en œuvre des actions pour contribuer à préserver l’environnement.

"poner en marcha" serait il approprié ? Avez vous d'autres propositions ?

Merci


----------



## Tximeleta123

¡Hola y bienvenid@ al foro Weijinia! 

Poner en marcha es perfecto. También puedes utilizar "aplicar" pero prefiero tu opción: poner en marcha.

Un saludo


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tximeleta123 said:


> ¡Hola y bienvenid@ al foro Weijinia!
> 
> Poner en marcha es perfecto. También puedes utilizar "aplicar" pero prefiero tu opción: poner en marcha.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Estoy también de acuerdo.
Otra expresión de la misma "familia": la mise en oeuvre = la puesta en marcha.


----------



## Weijinia

Mercii !!!


----------



## valdeb

*Nueva pregunta*​
bonjour,
je me pose egalement une question sur "Puesta en Marcha"
pourrait-on le traduire, si l'on cherche un langage soigné, par mise en oeuvre?
c'est à dire que l'on traduirait
la puesta en marcha de un profundo proceso de reestructuración 
par: la mise en oeuvre d'un profond processus de restructuration

merci d'avance pour vos conseils!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Me parece válido "mise en oeuvre"
Hay numeros ejemplos como éste:
_*"...La mise en oeuvre d’un processus* évaluatif selon une démarche de partenariat entre des évaluateurs et des personnes qui sont concernées *..."*_

También podría decirse: processus rigoureux de restructuration.


----------



## Ludovico II

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola a todos,

Según tengo entendido, la expresión *mettre en oeuvre* significa generalmente "poner en marcha"; sin embargo, para este contexto me gustaría encontrar una traducción más ajustada, o más "elegante":
"la question dépasse de loin le cadre de ce travail. Sans doute aussi les outils méthodologiques qui y sont *mis en oeuvre* ne suffiraient-il pas pour apporter une réponse satisfaisante".

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## jprr

Hola,

Acá el sentido es más bien  "utilizar" / "manejar"


----------



## MoonLight_lights

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*

Compruebe antes de postear si ya existen hilos sobre la misma expresión. Gracias.

​Hola, "Mettre en œuvre" en este caso se posría traducirse como "implementar" en este contexto en vez de "poner en marcha", o sería lo mismo?

*Mettre en œuvre* la Convention, c’est l’appliquer concrètement.

Intentos:

*Poner en práctica* la Convención es concretamente aplicarla.
*Implementar* la Convención es concretamente aplicarla.

Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me parece que Implementar conviene perfectamente. Lo que no me gusta es la traducción de la segunda parte de la oración, el sentido cambia.

Pero espera más opiniones, por fa.

Gévy


----------



## hamako99

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour à tous/tes,

J'ai un petit lapsus en ce qui concerne la traduction correcte de "mise en oeuvre" dans cette phrase. Je suis tout oeil! C'est un texte qui parle de l'utilisation de l'énergie dans la construction.

".......elle se présente comme encapsulée, incorporée à l’intérieur de la matière mise en œuvre".  Ma traduction "..........donde aparece como encapsulada, incorporada dentro de la materia ¿¿¿¿¿en cuestión??????".

Merci
Hamako99


----------



## Gepo

Hola hamako99
Bienvenido al foro.


hamako99 said:


> C'est un texte qui parle de l'utilisation de l'énergie dans la construction.
> ".......elle se présente comme encapsulée, incorporée à l’intérieur de la matière mise en œuvre".  Ma traduction "..........donde aparece como encapsulada, incorporada dentro de la materia ¿¿¿¿¿en cuestión??????".


¿Cuál es el sujeto de la frase? ¿Énergie? 
Sin mayor contexto, yo diría que aquí "mise en oeuvre" sería "utilizada", como ya se ha dicho más arriba en este mismo hilo. Pero espera otras opiniones.
Saludos


----------



## hamako99

Hola Gepo,
Sí, el sujeto es la energía...no había visto esa posible traducción. Creo que está bien. Gracias Gepo.


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

*Nueva pregunta*​

Bonjour

surtout à ceux qui font du "clavier" le dimanche

J'ai besoin de vos lumières pour traduire la phrase suivante (il s'agit d'un chantier de construction

"les quantités mises en oeuvre"

Je serais tenté tout simplement par "las cantidades empleadas".
Qu'en pensez vous?
Amitiés à tous
IJM


----------



## Gepo

Bonjour, Issy,
Sin mayor contexto, yo diría que sí.
Saludos


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

Gepo said:


> Bonjour, Issy,
> Sin mayor contexto, yo diría que sí.
> Saludos



Estimado Gepo

Gracias por tu ayuda

Cordial Saludo

Issy Jaime


----------



## victor delestre

*Nueva pregunta*​

Bonjour,
j'aimerais garder l'idée d'oeuvre au sens* d'oeuvre d'art, *dans l'expression 'mettre en oeuvre'
la phrase est la suivante : _un système d’échange constant entre *la mise en œuvre* (au sens littéral du terme) d’un modèle économique_
Est-il possible de traduire par : poner por obra / poner en obra ?? cela peut-il être compris ?

merci merci


----------



## Gepo

Hola Victor,
¿Podrías dar el contexto anterior y posterior de la frase? Hay ocasiones en que una variante de la expresión "poner manos a la obra" puede servir al propósito que buscas...


----------

